# I'm in a relationship with someone that hasn't read at least the first three Dune books. Is there hope?



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

I'd stay with pif if he'd never read a book in his life.


----------



## nicoloco90 (May 3, 2010)

''Wormsign!''

''Delivery in T minus 5''


----------



## Senah (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm now working on my SO to read the Red Rising Trilogy and books thereafter. I know they are getting made into something at some point, but I feel like they are the 21st century Dune.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I started reading the first book to my fiance, and he started to lament all the made up terms like gom jabbar and kwizatz haderach and sent me this graphic.









I decided to keep our wedding date despite this hurdle, however.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I'm an entp. I'm in a relationship with an intp. Full disclosure, we're actually married. We have been for three years. Four years? Some time between three and five? (I'm terrible with dates, alright?)
> 
> I love him so much. Iike spending time with him. I like talking to him, hanging out with him, beating him at CIV (because I'm better at it than he is), and twilight imperium (which I'm much better at than he is), and other games, and also playing some that he's better at (why the fuck do I not win Terra Mystica very often? Reeeeeee.) I also enjoy just going on walks together and being in the same room and like I'm super sexually attracted to him.
> 
> ...


Have you seen this?


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Have you seen this?


Yes, I didn't know it was happening until recently and I'm ridiculously excited. I finished chapterhouse dune and will probably brave the Rona to go see it in a cinema. I may die, but it's Dune.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

If you learn to read The Charts we're never dating!


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

pwowq said:


> If you learn to read The Charts we're never dating!


Care to add some context clues?


----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

Dune Movie Sets New Release Date for Late 2021


Denis Villenueve's big-budget adaptation of Dune has been pushed to October 1, 2021 by Warner Bros. and Legendary, according to sources.




collider.com





Delayed even furthur to Oct 2021.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Phil said:


> Dune Movie Sets New Release Date for Late 2021
> 
> 
> Denis Villenueve's big-budget adaptation of Dune has been pushed to October 1, 2021 by Warner Bros. and Legendary, according to sources.
> ...


That's a bummer. I was looking forward to it.


----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

tanstaafl28 said:


> That's a bummer. I was looking forward to it.


It does suck, but I'll wait however long it takes to see it in IMAX.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Phil said:


> It does suck, but I'll wait however long it takes to see it in IMAX.


That would be epic!


----------



## Sentimentality (Oct 9, 2020)

I finished the first book recently. I hope the movie does it justice. I heard the 80s movie actually did a good job in terms of getting that sci-fi feel down. The problem with the new Dune trailer is that it's way too typical modern with that black-grey aesthetic. However, I think they got Yeuh's look almost perfectly. I always imagined him as an Asian. The only thing they're missing is his hair style, but I can understand why they'd lean towards something more modern.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Sentimentality (Oct 9, 2020)

@Lady of Light 

Lol, what? Also, I like your avatar. What is it from?


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Sentimentality said:


> @Lady of Light
> 
> Lol, what? Also, I like your avatar. What is it from?


I think it originated from a joke about the trailer and Timothée Chalamet having a resemblance to posh spice.
Idk. As a fan of both Dune and the Spice Girls, it amused me.

Thank you, its the queen of cups from the tarot, can’t remember which deck its from.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Lady of Light said:


> I think it originated from a joke about the trailer and Timothée Chalamet having a resemblance to posh spice.
> Idk. As a fan of both Dune and the Spice Girls, it amused me.
> 
> Thank you, its the queen of cups from the tarot, can’t remember which deck its from.


I've been meaning to ask you this, but why do you have '666' in your MBTI field?


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Scoobyscoob said:


> I've been meaning to ask you this, but why do you have '666' in your MBTI field?


Inside joke from my old SN, Hellena Handbasket. The 666 fit with that. Lol
I changed SNs bc of a joke and never got around to changing it back. And now, no more name changes.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Lady of Light said:


> Inside joke from my old SN, Hellena Handbasket. The 666 fit with that. Lol
> I changed SNs bc of a joke and never got around to changing it back. And now, no more name changes.


Ah, I see. Are you going to keep the '666' in your MBTI field though? 🤨


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Ah, I see. Are you going to keep the '666' in your MBTI field though? 🤨


I’d actually forgotten it was there until you pointed it out. 😆
Probably at some point.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Lady of Light said:


> I’d actually forgotten it was there until you pointed it out. 😆
> Probably at some point.


Are you sure you didn't just place it there because you can. Stop flexing on everyone else. Well anyway, that entry is why I mostly ignore you even if I do sometimes read your posts.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Are you sure you didn't just place it there because you can. Stop flexing on everyone else. Well anyway, that entry is why I mostly ignore you even if I do sometimes read your posts.


Nah. It was just an inside joke from discord that spilled over here. (Like my current SN).


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Lady of Light said:


> Nah. It was just an inside joke from discord that spilled over here. (Like my current SN).


No it wasn't, don't try to lie to me. Anyway, it was good talking to you again. The actual you, that is.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Whatever happened to her anyway? It's funny but also disappointing taking care of another person's daughter is believably my daughter, but some stupid idiots don't believe that my biological daughter is my daughter and think that abducting her and giving her to some racist shithead is okay.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

hmmmmm ~ this is a very difficult question. Is he good in bed?


----------



## Senah (Oct 17, 2017)

Um, can we circle back to the important issue at had - mourning the delay of Dune's release until late 2021?


----------



## Sidhe Draoi (Nov 25, 2016)

See, this is why I believe in a collective consciousness. As soon as I got introduced to Dune, suddenly everyone knew about it and now there's a movie in the works.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

dulcinea said:


> I started reading the first book to my fiance, and he started to lament all the made up terms like gom jabbar and kwizatz haderach and sent me this graphic.
> View attachment 868328
> 
> 
> I decided to keep our wedding date despite this hurdle, however.


While I understand that you love him, thems are fighting words. Just give him a vial of worm juice and he'll see the way.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Care to add some context clues?


Sure.
Tolerance charts is The Unsexiest Read. It's serious business when The Charts comes up. They're unjokeable. By extension it really means if you can read The Charts, interpret them and put them into real practice you're the unsexiest person and I physically can't have sex with you.
I can use tolerance charts and I suffer enough.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

pwowq said:


> Sure.
> Tolerance charts is The Unsexiest Read. It's serious business when The Charts comes up. They're unjokeable. By extension it really means if you can read The Charts, interpret them and put them into real practice you're the unsexiest person and I physically can't have sex with you.
> I can use tolerance charts and I suffer enough.


I have absolutely no idea what the hell you're talking about.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I have absolutely *no idea* *what *the hell *you're talking about.*


Be happy about that.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

pwowq said:


> Be happy about that.


*Jabberwocky*
BY LEWIS CARROLL
’Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
Did gyre and gimble in the wabe:
All mimsy were the borogoves,
And the mome raths outgrabe.

“Beware the Jabberwock, my son!
The jaws that bite, the claws that catch!
Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun
The frumious Bandersnatch!”

He took his vorpal sword in hand;
Long time the manxome foe he sought—
So rested he by the Tumtum tree
And stood awhile in thought.

And, as in uffish thought he stood,
The Jabberwock, with eyes of flame,
Came whiffling through the tulgey wood,
And burbled as it came!

One, two! One, two! And through and through
The vorpal blade went snicker-snack!
He left it dead, and with its head
He went galumphing back.

“And hast thou slain the Jabberwock?
Come to my arms, my beamish boy!
O frabjous day! Callooh! Callay!”
He chortled in his joy.

’Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
Did gyre and gimble in the wabe:
All mimsy were the borogoves,
And the mome raths outgrabe.


----------



## LadyBlueShoes (Nov 6, 2020)

I bought a friend a paperback copy the original Dune to try to turn them on to the series. Unfortunately, they are busy and have a long list of books to read. It's sad.


----------



## lilysocks (Nov 7, 2012)

I read them when they originally happened. Went meh and moved on. Was on a Great Big read-all-the-sf thing at the time. 'read all the sf and get it over with' thing? Idk, probably. 

I think that what matters more is the robert heinlein test. dune is nothing. but if he's a heinleiner, fuck him straight in the bin.


----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls (Nov 2, 2020)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I'm an entp. I'm in a relationship with an intp. Full disclosure, we're actually married. We have been for three years. Four years? Some time between three and five? (I'm terrible with dates, alright?)
> 
> I love him so much. Iike spending time with him. I like talking to him, hanging out with him, beating him at CIV (because I'm better at it than he is), and twilight imperium (which I'm much better at than he is), and other games, and also playing some that he's better at (why the fuck do I not win Terra Mystica very often? Reeeeeee.) I also enjoy just going on walks together and being in the same room and like I'm super sexually attracted to him.
> 
> ...


I would say that as long as he is familiar with Star Trek (a la 90's), Star Wars (not the recent three), and the Dark Tower series by Stephen King, then yes...


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

This is STILL true. 

Horrific.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@daleks_exterminate 

I confess. As much as I know the storyline and plot from the movies and mini-series, I haven't read the first 3 Dune books. I read the first one when I was a teenager. I was a fickle reader back then and there was a lot of things to read, so by the time I was really ready to dig into it again, I realized I didn't remember enough of the first book to pick up where I left off and thus I just put it back on the endless pile of: "...Books I'll get around to someday."


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I also didn't read Dune, but I confess that it's nice to have an excuse as to why @daleks_exterminate rejected all my advances, even though I've been wooing her for 15 years and swam 15 times across a swimming pool of piranhas for her...and it's not because my breath smells like old chicken butts and my hair looks like "the dustbunnies under my bed--even your nose hair", like other people told me.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Only if he reads them all in a weekend and prepares a presentation.


----------

